# what shall i go for?



## dobermann (Jan 27, 2006)

hi guys!

i already posted this in the bujinkan-forum, but i might have been wrong there. i would like to study japanese swordsmanship. i am 31, and have several years training in judo as kid, american kickboxing or modern karate as a teen and adult. and a little of whatever karate that was inbetween. and almost forgot fencing, but that was only for a year or so, but good fun actually.

there are some spots here around. beeing from switzerland you probably cant help me in that manner. but what school shall i consider? i would opt for the iaido the most. or maybe escrima as i like knivefighting as well. but i dont want to spend years to get to weapontraining. starting with a bokken or whatever and stick to that is already good and fine enough for me. enough for me. it really is the technique of sword- rather than knivefighting, that interests me.

thanks for helping!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

Any of those options is fine. Iaido is an intensive study of a single weapon or possibly a small number of related weapons; eskrima will let you study many weapons, plus opne-hand; and Western fencing is good sport! If the sword is your interest, iaido/kenjutsu/kendo makes a great choice. But Western sport or historical fencing is good if that's the type of sword you like. Some FMAs are very sword-oriented. Your choice!


----------



## dobermann (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks arnisador!

i'll check out an iaido-class tomorrow.. and i have also found eskrima around here, but that's only on seminar basis. but i will probably try one of them too one time, and maybe more if i like, what i suppose i will.. 

yeah, i just like the art of the sword. altough i might be not as "practical" as other MA's, i still think it is one of the most elegant. and traditional fencing is cool too. very quick sport, unbelievable fast! nunchaku is worse tough!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2006)

dobermann said:
			
		

> thanks arnisador!
> 
> i'll check out an iaido-class tomorrow.. and i have also found eskrima around here, but that's only on seminar basis. but i will probably try one of them too one time, and maybe more if i like, what i suppose i will..
> 
> yeah, i just like the art of the sword. altough i might be not as "practical" as other MA's, i still think it is one of the most elegant. and traditional fencing is cool too. very quick sport, unbelievable fast! nunchaku is worse tough!


You're certainly not alone in that. Don't rule out the Korean art of HaiGong Kumdo (pronounced Gumdo by some) either. Good luck!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 29, 2006)

Good to see that you've already had some sword handling from your fencing days.  I've found that folks who have taken fencing in the past seem to do very well in kobudo classes.  

Iaido, Kendo, or Jenjutsu would be the three most popular choice for Japanese sword arts.


----------



## dobermann (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks everyone!

you know, this is switzerland here, and as all men have fully-automatic assault rifles laying in their homes, MA's are not so widely spread. so haidong kumdo is out of question.. already finding iaido or kendo is rather a pain! and kendo is VERY expensive from what i have seen. altough it has the "sparringfactor" to it what i like, i would rather opt for the iaido as there are more ways of striking. 

i will see what today brings and maybe still check out kendo. i think they even teach it in the same school.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 30, 2006)

dobermann said:
			
		

> and kendo is VERY expensive from what i have seen...... i will see what today brings and maybe still check out kendo. i think they even teach it in the same school.


 
When you say expensive, do you mean for the classes or the cost of the uniform and armor? Quality equipment is a pretty hefty nut up front, but lasts for years. I actually spend more on TKD than Kendo, and know people that have spent more on a single (custom) practice blade than all of my equipment combined. Whichever art you choose, how much or how little you spend depends on how far you want to take it.

Let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

Kendo has a large up-front expense, as does Western fencing, but isn't so bad in the steady state.


----------



## dobermann (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah, armor, uniform.. thats going from 700.- up to 2-3'000.-.. thats a lot of dosh! classes themselves are much cheaper, usually you will pay 50 - 60.- bucks for a month in the dojos i was looking at. thats cheaper than the gym and more fun!!

and considering a bokken for 25.- from china and good enough to the high ends from japan that go for 100.- in the local budoshop and which IMO are not really necessary. and the gi i still have from the karateventures of mine.. a bargain. altough from switzerland, money is short..  the hakagami (?) still has time to wait, so does a iaito. actually everyone in the class was practising with one. you know, not live blades, but pieces of steel, even beginners.. is that "normal"? here i read something about the 6th dan?!

to give you infos on what we did. initially was some warming up and stretching. then the beginners, we were three of us in a class of about 15, were told on how to hold a sword, after that, the greeting was explained and practioned. after that we made about 150 straight strikes forward. dont ask me for the japanese terms, i'll figure that out next time..  we ended up doing two of the katas. one on knees with two, respectively three opponents on your front and your back. the front guy(s) you hit first, then turn, back guy, turn to the third (or first) and strike that. afterwards, that 45angle blade cleaning with another japanese name to it and putting the bokken or katana back into its saya. then we learned another kata standing up where you hit twice. i am not getting into details into that. 

before it began, they also practised jodo. that also looks pretty cool! much more of ki-ai involved! i definitely have to check out some kendoclasses still.. _D and the escrima is still an option for interesting ventures to go! its such a shame i didnt do anything in MA anymore the last ten years! i missed it, glad to be back..!!!

BTW, a very nice forum this place is, altough the "sheeps" wont think that way, everybody is relaxed, friendly, helpful and empowering in their efforts. thats the way i experienced it! thanks everyone for their warm welcome!!!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 30, 2006)

We're glad to have you, whichever way you decide to go. Don't be shy and ask anything. We're here to help.

Good luck, doberman!


----------



## dobermann (Jan 31, 2006)

and hell, as a lefty, my right hurts!! friday i'll be back on class..


----------

